# on = nous



## moira

Quizás os parezca algo muy elemental, pero siempre he tenido dudas respecto al uso de ON para significar NOUS. 
Después de consultar mi diccionario, no me aclara mucho el asunto. 
Hay algún caso en que el uso de ON no esté indicado para significar NOUS?
Merci de votre collaboration.


----------



## valerie

Escribiendo no es normal reemplazar el 'nous' por el on. Incluso cuando escribo emails a mis amigos, uso el 'nous'.

Hablando de manera formal, con clientes por ejemplo, es mucho mejor usar el 'nous'. Igualmente si haces una presentación o un idscurso delante de un auditorio, no uses el 'on'.

El on vale para la mayoria de la situaciones cotidianas cuando hablas, a ver si se me ocurren más casos donde mejor evitarlo


----------



## moira

Muchas gracias por tus ayudas Valérie.


----------



## funambule23

Hola:

"On" se usa en contextos cotidianos para no de decir "nosotros", por ejemplo, cuando van a cerrar una tienda, un empleado puede te decir "On va fermer le magasin" (vamos a cerrar la tienda) para no decir "Nous allons a fermer"...., también se usa cuando quieres comprar o pedir algo y vas acompañado, Por ejemplo, On voudrait prendre deux billets à destination de Saint Malo (queríamos dos boletos a Saint Malo). 
Bueno también puede usarse de otras formas, por ejemplo, "On m'a dit que tu t'est mariée" (me han dicho que te casaste). Depende todo del contexto.

Saludos


----------



## freakky

He visto varias veces el término  "on s'aimera" que se traduce como "nos queremos".

"on ne s'aimera plus jamais" 

"et on s'aimera encore"

"on" es el pronombre, pero quiero saber esa abreviación "'s'" de que es?


----------



## Dentellière

freakky said:


> He visto varias veces el término  "on s'aimera" que se traduce como "nos queremos".
> 
> "on ne s'aimera plus jamais"
> 
> "et on s'aimera encore"
> 
> "on" es el pronombre, pero quiero saber esa abreviación "'s'" de que es?



Buenas noches, 

On s´aimera = _nos amaremos_ 

La "s" es el pronombre "*se*"  (*S*´aimer = amar*se* es un verbo recíproco


----------



## freakky

Entonces por ejemplo al decir "on ira" que es "iremos", "on" que es "nosotros", no es pronombre?


----------



## Dentellière

freakky said:


> Entonces por ejemplo al decir "on ira" que es "iremos", "on" que es "nosotros", no es pronombre?



Sí lo es. Pero "on " y "se" tienen distintas funciones.


----------



## Paquita

freakky said:


> Entonces por ejemplo al decir "on ira" que es "iremos", "on" que es "nosotros", no es pronombre?



iremos            => ir          == nous irons                       = on ira              => aller
nos iremos => irse     == nous nous en irons = on s'en ira  => s'en aller


----------



## Melismelos

Bonjour 

Est ce que c'est bon si je traduis "On m'a demandé de ne rien dire avant la semaine prochaine" par Me han pedido que no diga nada antes de la próxima semana ?

Merci


----------



## LA_Andaluza

Bonjour.

Perfecto.


----------



## Melismelos

Merci beaucoup!


----------



## LINARES

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
Hilos unidos
​
Hola, 
Quisiera saber el uso de "on" cuando hablamos de segunda persona plural. Cuando se usa para frases impersonales no tengo problema, pero cuando hablamos de "nosotros"  no soy capaz de entenderlo.
Os lo agradecería mucho.
Un saludo a todos.


----------



## Cenimurcia

usar "on" en vez de "nous" sólo es una forma de hablar más relajada, menos formal - y se usa de la misma manera (con los verbos en tercera persona del singular)


----------



## LINARES

Osea, que si yo quisiera decir: nosotros escuchamos música. ¿Podría decir? On écute de la musique.
Si es así, esa frase podría significar tambien: Se escucha la música. ¿como diferenciarlo?


----------



## Cenimurcia

exactamente, se entenderá en función del contexto


----------



## LINARES

Pues muchas gracias, si no lo entendía, creo que era precisamente porque me parecía que no podía ser tan sencillo.
Un saludo.


----------



## Watch123

Hola, me confunde la primera palabra "on" y creo que en este caso quiere decir "nos", pero no concuerda con "se léve"... No sé si la frase está mal escrita o no interpreto bien algo... 
*
"On* ne se léve pas tous les matins à six heures".

Espero que puedan ayudarme.
Gracias de antemano,
Watch.


----------



## Iben Xavier Lorenzana

ON se usa a menudo en francés para sustituir el NOUS. La frase no está mal escrita. La traducción en espanol sería: ON = UNO

UNO no se levanta todos los días (o todas las manañas) a las seis.

Iben Xavier


----------



## truko

*NUEVA  PREGUNTA*
 Hilos unidos​ 
Hola! mi duda es si es posible usar en una misma frase *nous* y *on.*

*Nous* avions nos petits différends, cependant *on* avait un fort sentiment de groupe.

esta bien escrita esa oración?

Merci!


----------



## RIU

Hola:

Qu'est-ce qu'*on* mange ?

No acabo de entender que hace este *on* aquí; revisando posts he visto que es coloquial con lo que, ¿puede suprimirse?

Gracias.


----------



## Dentellière

Puede reemplazarse por otro pronombre si equivale a "nous". (Nous mangeons)
Si es impersonal : no

¿Qué comemos? (nosotros)
¿Qué se come ....?


----------



## RIU

Pillo, gracias.


----------



## polytropos

"Qu'est-ce qu'on mange?" tiene la misma significacion con " Qu' est-ce que nous allons manger?" (?que comeremos?). Lo mismo: "Qu'est-ce qu' on fait?" significa "Qu' est-ce que nous allons faire?" 
"Qu' on" puede tener otras significaciones tambien: "quand on nous offre des fruits, on dit merci". (quand quelqu' un nous offre des fruits, nous devons lui dire merci"


----------



## 0_Christine_0

*Nueva pregunta*
*hilos unidos*

No abra un nuevo hilo si ya existe la misma pregunta en el foro​
¡Hola a todos!

Estoy escribiendo una redacción, es decir, dejando un poco al lado expresiones de la lengua oral, y me preguntaba si sería mejor utilizar como sujeto _on_ o _nous_.
Por otra parte, si me decantase por _on_ y tuviera que poner un posesivo, ¿utilizaría los de primera persona del plural? _(p.ej. il faut qu'on sache qu'on doit faire ce qu'on pense qu'est mieux à notre avis.)_

Gracias.


----------



## hual

Hola
Si, como dices, estás dejando de lado las expresiones de la lengua oral, deberías usar _*nous*_ y no _on_.


----------



## BASILARG

Hola:
Sí para mí está bien. El Nous en este caso hace, a mi entender, hincapié en unas ciertas personas en particular (que ya han sido nombradas anteriormente) y el On da una idea más amplia. No sé si me explico. 
Saludos


----------



## BASILARG

BASILARG said:


> Hola:
> Sí para mí está bien. El Nous en este caso hace, a mi entender, hincapié en unas ciertas personas en particular (que ya han sido nombradas anteriormente) y el On da una idea más amplia. No sé si me explico.
> Saludos


----------



## hual

BASILARG said:


> Hola:
> Sí para mí está bien. El Nous en este caso hace, a mi entender, hincapié en unas ciertas personas en particular (que ya han sido nombradas anteriormente) y el On da una idea más amplia. No sé si me explico.
> Saludos


Hola
La idea más amplia la da el pronombre indefinido _on_ (esp.: uno, se), pero el pronombre _on_ con que generalmente se suele reemplazar al pronombre personal _nous_ se refiere, al igual que este último, a personas "que ya han sido nombradas anteriormente". Ej.: _Ma femme et moi, *on* est allés au cinéma hier soir_ = Anoche, mi mujer y yo fuimos al cine.


----------



## sarai1

*Nueva pregunta*
*Hilos unidos*​ 
Todo lo que sé del pronombre On es que se usa coloquialmente en el habla francesa y se puede sustituir por Nous y viceversa. Alguien me podría dar más información con ejemplos por favor? Gracias.


----------

